# Ultime dal fronte



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2013)

Non so se si è capito ma.
 Non. Ho. Tempo.
E il poco che ho lo dedico completamente a Mattia.
Che mi fa trovare la cena pronta quando torno (mai prima delle nove e mezza di sera).
Cene in cui mi chiede cosa voglio mangiare al mattino, io rispondo verdura o pesce o qualsiasi cosa di leggero e  mi ritrovo un piatto di 158 chili alle dieci sera di ziti alla napoletana con tanto di ragù, caciocavallo sciolto eccetera eccetera.
Si sa. La parola cena leggera non ha la stesso valore per i napulè.
Comunque sto muta e mangio. Apprezzo lo sforzo e mi piace vederlo guardarmi mentre assaggio e sgrano gli occhi tutta flap flap dicendo.
-MA CHE BUONOOOOOOOOOOO-
Perchè in effetti a parte le bruciature, i seccumi, le quintalate di olio varie ed eventuali ce la sta davvero mettendo tutta.
E mi basta questo.
Anzi basta e avanza.

E poi lo fa anche perchè è geloso di bestia.
da quando gli ho detto della mia "seconda vita":mrgreen: si è come risvegliato.
Anche sessualmente. E mi piace di brutto. Sembra scoparmi per marchiarmi. 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Anche Man mi sta addosso. E anche Pupillo. 
Insomma. 
Porca puttana. Adesso che non ho nemmeno il tempo di respirare sembra che sia diventata improvvisamente una bomba sexy per Mattia e Man.
Per Pupillo lo sono sempre stata ma...nemmeno per la sopravvivenza della specie.
Questo inferno durerà ancora tutta la prossima settimana poi rientrano tutti e io potrò tornare ad avere una vita semi normale.
Semi.

Con il capo bello ormai è...guerra?
No. Però non è un rapporto tranquillo. 
Lui tenta di mostrizzarmi come fa con tutti, io per un po' tengo botta poi parto.
E comincio a mostrizzarlo io.
E incredibilmente lui abbozza.
Sembra quasi che lo faccia apposta a farmi partire il picco ironico bastardo.
Che goda a "duellare" con me, che non alzo mai la voce, non divento aggressiva o tutto il repertorio testosteronico donnesco che sembra vada per la maggiore.

Notizia bomba:
ho finalmente uno smartphone degno di questo nome.
Schermo da 4.5'', android 4.1 j.b. e tutto il repertorio tecnologico che cercavo.
Peccato che non abbia tempo nemmeno per prenderlo in mano, se non sul treno ma in genere mi addormento come una sfigata e c'è sempre un gentilissimo ragazzo di colore che si siede vicino a me e mi sveglia poco prima della stazione.

Gli farò un soffocotto per ringraziarlo prima o poi. :mrgreen:

Vado a dormire.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma sai capita così quando non hai tempo materiale per pensare a nulla tranne il lavoro, ti stanno tutti addosso  c'è da dire che la rivelazione della tua seconda passione sta dando buoni frutti, come vedi "hanno digerito" la notizia benissimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Agosto 2013)

Non so se per i napulè vale la stessa cosa che vale per chi viene dalle mie parti.

Se uno/a mi chiede una cena leggera, sebbene con la ragione io capisca, i miei intestini recepiscono che:
il tizio/a in questione

a-ha deciso funestamente di mettersi a dieta, e NON DEVE (punto. non deve. Non se viene a chiedere cibo a noi)
b-ha deciso di punirsi, e noi non glielo permetteremo
c-non vuole darci disturbo, ma cucinare in abbondanza per i propri cari non è un disturbo!
d-si sbaglia. In realtà non vuole una cena leggera.

Io sono venuta a patti con me stessa, e se uno vuole una cena leggera faccio tre tipi di insalate, pollo marinato, pesce alla griglia, riso integrale per accompagnarlo, oppure una pasta con le verdure, un piattino di frutta e formaggi assortiti, e gelato misto.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8977 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so se per i napulè vale la stessa cosa che vale per chi viene dalle mie parti.
> 
> Se uno/a mi chiede una cena leggera, sebbene con la ragione io capisca, i miei intestini recepiscono che:
> il tizio/a in questione
> ...


ma il concetto di leggero a te è chiaro. Fai tanta roba ma. insalata. Riso integrale. Eccetera. Leggeri.
Non gli ziti alla napoletana o la fagiolata di fagioli neri con puntine di maiale al sugo.
Ad agosto.
:unhappy:


però in effetti, visto che portano tegliE di pasta al forno al mare...:unhappy::unhappy: giudicandola adatta ad uno spuntino sotto il tendone da circo che chiamano ombrellone...ci sta che gli ziti in quel moso siano recepiti come.
Leggeri


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Agosto 2013)

Tebe;bt8981 ha detto:
			
		

> ma il concetto di leggero a te è chiaro. Fai tanta roba ma. insalata. Riso integrale. Eccetera. Leggeri.
> Non gli ziti alla napoletana o la fagiolata di fagioli neri con puntine di maiale al sugo.
> Ad agosto.
> :unhappy:
> ...


Il concetto di leggero non è del tutto chiaro, ho dovuto imparare 

Proprio l'altro ieri discutevo con una amica dubbiosa, che il tiramisù sostanzialmente sono verdure, frutta e un poco di proteine...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2013)

adirittura JB 4.1??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

